# Mitch Rosen Gunleather



## Kraut783 (Jan 26, 2015)

Looking at the Mitch Rosen express line OWB for my Glock 30S......anyone here had any experience with holsters from this company? 

Like most of you out there, I have a drawer full of holsters....


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 30, 2015)

I have one for my Kimber Ultra Carry and another for a S&W 19 snubby.   Shoulder holsters are the best I have ever worn.  Called them up directly when I ordered the revolver holster and spoke to Mitch himself.  Nice guy


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks Cabbage for your remarks, I pulled the trigger on a OWB holster.  Next day ordered a magazine holder too, soon after I received a call from Jessica with Mitch Rosen who wanted to combine the order and refund the shipping cost.  Great customer service...looking forward to the holster.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 31, 2015)

No problem, glad to have helped.   You will love it


----------

